# Whisky...



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I'm not really a big drinker these days but had a tipple of some 'Auchentoshan' at my god daughter's christening and was pleasantly surprised that it twas rather nice. Thinking of treating myself to a bottle of whisky for the occasional nip over the festive season and to celebrate moving in day. 

My brother recommended Ardbeg Uigeadail and I thought I'd see if you guys had any recommendations? Maximum budget is Â£50. So over to you lads and lassies what would you recommend?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

not a whisky Drinker myself, but i play with two ex distillery managers and both say Caol Ila which is an Islay Malt is the best drop going.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 11, 2014)

http://glendronachdistillery.com/products/18year.php

Brilliant, best whisky I ever tasted. Bought a few years ago by my wife & daughter for an anniversary. I limit myself to one glass every anniversary. It's expensive but there are others they make less so.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 11, 2014)

All about personal taste. What most people don't really appreciate when they have a taste of Bells or Teachers when they are young and thereafter claim "I don't like whisky" is the shear variety of single malts. I'd say go to a specialist shop have a chat and buy a few miniatures of different styles (Islay, Speyside etc). You will probably find some that you really like and some less so. Then try a bottle of one you like and let the adventure begin!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 11, 2014)

Agree about 'personal taste'! 

If you want a Single Malt that has a bit of everything that is great about Whisky (and is therefore criticised be some as 'a bit bland'!) then Royal Lochnagar is a great example. :thup:

Lagavulin - one of the more powerful Islays - used to be my 'off to bed' tipple. Never particularly enamoured with Caol Ila, but if you want a 'sample' of it, try Johnny Walker Red as it makes up a sizable percentage of that blend - probably why I'm not keen on that either!  I've always preferred the toffee-ish after dinner style.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Well I'm not really a big drinker these days but had a tipple of some 'Auchentoshan' at my god daughter's christening and was pleasantly surprised that it twas rather nice. Thinking of treating myself to a bottle of whisky for the occasional nip over the festive season and to celebrate moving in day. 

My brother recommended Ardbeg Uigeadail and I thought I'd see if you guys had any recommendations? Maximum budget is Â£50. So over to you lads and lassies what would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

I would pop along to your local supermarket.  You'll be able to get a decent malt for Â£30 tops.

Sainsburys have Auchentoshan for Â£27. If you liked it, I'd start there.
It also has Highland Park for the same price.  One of my fav's

I'm not an expert,,,,, but I do like my malts!


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2014)

Still enjoy Highland Park, it's very nice.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 11, 2014)

If your not a regular you might go down the Irish route as it can be less harsh and have less burn due to the distilling process.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2014)

The Islay whiskys are usually a bit peaty.
Auchantoshan is a smooth whisky so I would stick to what you like, Glenkinchie would be good to try.

I can't remember if it is Tesco or Asda who do a well priced own brand. Check it has an age statement on the label [generally 10 or 12 years old] one does the other has not. The one without is not so good. The do Highland, Islay and Speyside own brands you can try three for around Â£65 to gain further knowledge'.

At all costs avoid Tobermorey. [Mull]


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2014)

Ta muchly everyone


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			not a whisky Drinker myself, but i play with two ex distillery managers and both say Caol Ila which is an Islay Malt is the best drop going.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in complete agreement with your friends. My absolute "got to have in the house" Whisky is a nice bottle of Caol Ila..

However, far be it from me to be controversial, but the best drop I have ever tasted was a Japanese Whisky called Hibiki by Suntory. I believe that the Worlds best Whisky was recently crowned, and that was another Japanese Whisky (I forget the name). The Scots have got a serious challenger in front of them with the Japanese...


Found it... Here's a link to the article I read - http://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/2014/11/11/food/denied-dram-japans-winning-whisky/#.VGIafvmsVV0 

Don't ask me why I was reading the Japan Times...


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 11, 2014)

Macallan is one I really like amongst others!

Would also recommend Glayva, whisky liqueur, smooth as you like..... Always have a bottle of that in along with various Malts


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Macallan is one I really like amongst others!

Would also recommend Glayva, whisky liqueur, smooth as you like..... Always have a bottle of that in along with various Malts
		
Click to expand...

Yes, get a bottle of Glayva in anyway. It is a prince amongst liqeurs.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 11, 2014)

As long as it's Irish.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 11, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			As long as it's Irish.
		
Click to expand...

In true pedantic mode - Is there an Irish Whisky?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 11, 2014)

I would suggest you purchase one of these taster sets that have a number of different Whiskies.   You can decide which type suits your taste.


Personally I prefer a bottle of Bushmills and for Scotch a Laphroaig.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 11, 2014)

Aberlour is very good, wouldn't break the bank either. 

As suggested, it is all down to personal taste, what I like might not be to your taste. Speyside malts are as good a starting point as any, a bit smoother imo, but again it's all subjective.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			All about personal taste. What most people don't really appreciate when they have a taste of Bells or Teachers when they are young and thereafter claim "I don't like whisky" is the shear variety of single malts. I'd say go to a specialist shop have a chat and buy a few miniatures of different styles (Islay, Speyside etc). You will probably find some that you really like and some less so. Then try a bottle of one you like and let the adventure begin!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.  My personal choice of the two you mention would be the Ardbeg but it is a completely different animal to the Auchentoshan which I wouldn't give house room.  The Islay malts, such as Laphroaig, Caol Ila, Bowmore, Ardbeg and Lagavulin are all distinguished by their particularly peaty & smoky taste, which those who, like me, love them rave about and others cannot abide.



Old Skier said:



			If your not a regular you might go down the Irish route as it can be less harsh and have less burn due to the distilling process.
		
Click to expand...

Some would say less flavour; it really is horses for courses.  As one whisky sage once said, "There are no bad malts, just different ones."

If you ever get the chance to do a whisky tasting night, try it, it really can show you what a variety of malts there are out there.

if you get the opportunity


----------



## SGC001 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Well I'm not really a big drinker these days but had a tipple of some 'Auchentoshan' at my god daughter's christening and was pleasantly surprised that it twas rather nice. Thinking of treating myself to a bottle of whisky for the occasional nip over the festive season and to celebrate moving in day. 

My brother recommended Ardbeg Uigeadail and I thought I'd see if you guys had any recommendations? Maximum budget is Â£50. So over to you lads and lassies what would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.malts.com/index.php/Choosing-Whisky/A-World-of-Flavour/The-Single-Malt-Whisky-Flavour-Map

If you like it why not go with it, or something similar.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, get a bottle of Glayva in anyway. It is a prince amongst liqeurs.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm Glayva.

thing is with whisky as I was told by a massive sweaty sock in Pitlochry one year is. My mother asked me to bring her a bottle of whisky back from Scotland years ago. I went into a shop in Pitlochry and was just lost. There were hundreds of bottles. Anyway this massive Scottish guy could see I did not have a clue, and asked me what I was after. I told him it was for mother. He asked what other drinks she liked which were Drambuie and southern comfort. He asked what I was looking to pay. He showed me two bottles. One in a presentation tin and one just a plain bottle. He said the one in the plain bottle was far superior and was two quid cheaper. But tourists liked the presentation tin. He said there are thousands of whiskys and there is one that is very bespoke for your taste. It's just that a lot of the time you can pay a lot of money supping foul tasting whisky before you find your Xanadu.

for the record me mam loved her whisky which lasted a week.

PS, for gods sake don't ask if it should be supped with or without water coz it will proper kick off with the whisky connoisseurs.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Hmm Glayva.

thing is with whisky as I was told by a massive sweaty sock in Pitlochry one year is. My mother asked me to bring her a bottle of whisky back from Scotland years ago. I went into a shop in Pitlochry and was just lost. There were hundreds of bottles. Anyway this massive Scottish guy could see I did not have a clue, and asked me what I was after. I told him it was for mother. He asked what other drinks she liked which were Drambuie and southern comfort. He asked what I was looking to pay. He showed me two bottles. One in a presentation tin and one just a plain bottle. He said the one in the plain bottle was far superior and was two quid cheaper. But tourists liked the presentation tin. He said there are thousands of whiskys and there is one that is very bespoke for your taste. It's just that a lot of the time you can pay a lot of money supping foul tasting whisky before you find your Xanadu.

for the record me mam loved her whisky which lasted a week.

PS, for gods sake don't ask if it should be supped *with or without water* coz it will proper kick off with the whisky connoisseurs.
		
Click to expand...

Without!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Without!
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer! :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2014)

Told you tiger. Didn't i.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 11, 2014)

With!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2014)

With ice


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2014)

No water, just one ice cube.:thup:

































To go with the coke.  :whoo:


----------



## c1973 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lot of malt being wasted if ye ask me. 

BTW, does the whisky and ice not make the coke too wet to sn...........oh hang on.......Cola, yeah?


----------



## Coatsy79 (Nov 11, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Aberlour is very good, wouldn't break the bank either. 

As suggested, it is all down to personal taste, what I like might not be to your taste. Speyside malts are as good a starting point as any, a bit smoother imo, but again it's all subjective.
		
Click to expand...


Just bought my dad one of them for his birthday he likes it 

And it was only Â£27 from sainsburys


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			In true pedantic mode - Is there an Irish Whisky? 

Click to expand...

Only if it is really really old


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 11, 2014)

With....... just a drop of cool water, especially if higher %vol or cask strength etc..........never ice, that just kills the flavour so why would you really?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			With....... just a drop of cool water, especially if higher %vol or cask strength etc..........never ice, that just kills the flavour so why would you really?
		
Click to expand...

Is the historically correct whisky answer.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 12, 2014)

Cragenmore - can't stand the dark medicinal peaty jobs.


Ideally in a tall glass and filled to the brim with lemonade.........









/bringiton


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Cragenmore - can't stand the dark medicinal peaty jobs.


Ideally in a tall glass and filled to the brim with lemonade.........









/bringiton
		
Click to expand...

When I want to get in touch with my feminine side I occasionally like a whisky/green ginger/lemonade combo, only with the cooking whisky though. I would never spoil the decent stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow well I thought it was a big subject but now feel as lost as a blindfolded man in a pitch black cave labyrinth that he's never visited before 

Though I liked the Auchentoshan it wasn't blow me away amazing but did change my perception of whisky. When my brother started telling me about sherry casking etc that grabbed my attention hence the Ardbeg recommendation. 


I think I'll follow the advice on the miniatures front I guess I naively hadn't realised that whisky was as varied as wine,  ale or golf balls!!!!! Thanks everyone for your advice building a little list of whiskies to try. This could be rather fun


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh and I absolutely intend to savour it straight in some rather nice glasses I was given as a gift many years ago but never use


----------



## JustOne (Nov 12, 2014)

No Scottish whisky in the Top 5 (Japanese best in world, English best in Europe)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-takes-title-wake-call-Scottish-industry.html


----------



## Val (Nov 12, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			In true pedantic mode - Is there an Irish Whisky? 

Click to expand...

Beat me to it  

No such thing as Irish Whisky


----------



## Val (Nov 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With ice
		
Click to expand...

Never ever, ice in a malt is all wrong.


----------



## Val (Nov 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, get a bottle of Glayva in anyway. It is a prince amongst liqeurs.
		
Click to expand...

Not a patch on Drambuie


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Val said:



			Beat me to it  

No such thing as Irish Whisky
		
Click to expand...

Next time we're out mate, I'm gonna bring a bottle of the Suntory Hibiki 12.. You will be very very impressed..

After that, you can bring the Suntory Yamazaki Mizunara.. A bargain at Â£750 a bottle


----------



## Val (Nov 12, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Next time we're out mate, I'm gonna bring a bottle of the Suntory Hibiki 12.. You will be very very impressed..

After that, you can bring the Suntory Yamazaki Mizunara.. A bargain at Â£750 a bottle
		
Click to expand...

At Â£750 a bottle maybe I'll bring us 1 each 

Where did you find out about the Hibiki and what made you try it?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Val said:



			At Â£750 a bottle maybe I'll bring us 1 each 

Where did you find out about the Hibiki and what made you try it?
		
Click to expand...

I was in a hotel in Stranraer and they had a Whisky trail on the top shelf.. This was before they restricted my expense account.. As it happens, it was JUST before they restricted it .. We tried a few different tipples, including a Brandy that had been rescued from a shipwreck just off the coast.. After sampling all the Whiskies, we then went curling on the rink downstairs.. Those stones are heavy aren't they?


----------



## Val (Nov 12, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I was in a hotel in Stranraer and they had a Whisky trail on the top shelf.. This was before they restricted my expense account.. As it happens, it was JUST before they restricted it .. We tried a few different tipples, including a Brandy that had been rescued from a shipwreck just off the coast.. After sampling all the Whiskies, we then went curling on the rink downstairs.. *Those stones are heavy aren't they?*

Click to expand...

Did you drop one?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Oh and I absolutely intend to savour it straight in some rather nice glasses I was given as a gift many years ago but never use 

Click to expand...

Why couldn't you read the label?


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 12, 2014)

Personal taste is very much the key. I like a single malt made with spring water, the malts with the peaty iodine tastes are not for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I was in a hotel in Stranraer and they had a Whisky trail on the top shelf.. This was before they restricted my expense account.. As it happens, it was JUST before they restricted it .. We tried a few different tipples, including a Brandy that had been rescued from a shipwreck just off the coast.. After sampling all the Whiskies, we then went curling on the rink downstairs.. Those stones are heavy aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

I nearly stayed there last year with work. Instead I went here.......  http://www.lighthousehotel.co.uk/

Niiiiice.

I had a fellow Japanese barefoot businessman trying to climb into my room through the window, due to it being his fault I got locked out, (the proprietors don't stay on site), which is another story......


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Val said:



			Did you drop one?
		
Click to expand...

No, but we did think it was funny trying to hit one of my colleagues as he was walking down the ice. Looking back, it was a bit dangerous !!! Nice hotel though. Very traditional. We had to be announced into the Dining Room on the Sunday night.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Well I'm not really a big drinker these days but had a tipple of some 'Auchentoshan' at my god daughter's christening and was pleasantly surprised that it twas rather nice. Thinking of treating myself to a bottle of whisky for the occasional nip over the festive season and to celebrate moving in day. 

My brother recommended Ardbeg Uigeadail and I thought I'd see if you guys had any recommendations? Maximum budget is Â£50. So over to you lads and lassies what would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

I got a bottle or Ardbeg Uigeadail this year and it's lovely.  Also Lagavulin is gorgeous if you are into peaty ones.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Next time we're out mate, I'm gonna bring a bottle of the Suntory Hibiki 12.. You will be very very impressed..

After that, you can bring the Suntory Yamazaki Mizunara.. A bargain at Â£750 a bottle
		
Click to expand...

Can I come as well?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why couldn't you read the label?

Click to expand...

LMAO!!! :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2015)

I see Teachers are adding a bit more peat to their cooking whisky......tried it today and it is quite good.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 24, 2015)

As a relative novice among all these connoisseurs, for my 2 penneth I can recommend Monkey Shoulder. It's a blend, it is quite a smooth intro, unlike some of the peaty beasts that are being plugged by seasoned whisky drinkers who have forgotten what it's like to still have taste buds.
It's sub Â£30 a bottle, available in tesco, and has a funny name. What more could you want.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 24, 2015)

they all taste the same with a dash of orange cordial and ice


----------

